# What's the best way to load and unload blowers?



## oldschoo

How do u guys load and unload your snow blowers? Do u have ramps? Do most of u guys have caps ( in case it snows while you're out)? And/or do u pull a small trailer with your blower/s on it? I have a 6x10 trailer now. Is that gonna be hard to pull in the snow with my Ram 1500 2wd? Should I get some special tires for it for the snow? I'm thinking that if the blower is over 100 lbs I should use the trailer as it may be more difficult going up ramps, but then I could be wrong. I've used wood boards to load my 21 inch 100lb mower into my truck before I got the trailer and it was easy. Is a 2 stage 120-150 lb blower much more difficult to get in and out of a truck bed? Please forgive me for asking so many q's! Can't get to sleep thinkin' about all this stuff! purplebou


----------



## cet

Most of the time I have my single stage Toro so I just pick it up.

When I load the 2 stage I use a set of folding 7' ramps. I had a Dodge dually so it was quite high. In is easy, taking it out you have to be carefull it doesn't come down the ramp to fast. Your truck should be lower so the angle of the ramp will be less.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

When i used to use a snowblower, it would go in the back of a truck w/ ramps. On some storms the piles on the side of the road were big enough so that we would back right up to them and pull the snowblower out into the pile (ramps are dangerous!) and then drive the blower out of the pile...it worked great!

The next blower will just be a toro single stage so i can lift it in and out on my own w/o help.


----------



## Ole Tower

*Best WAY toLoad & Unload BLOWERS?*

NCWLandscaping said IT--as Ramps are a PITA--I have used the Same Methord He suggested for Yrs! Just back UP to any High Snow Bank & Off load your Blower--same DEAL on Loading IT--You may? have to shovel a little to Get it Nice & level for Easy loading--but It sure Beats RAMPS!--Ole Tower--


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ole Tower;405580 said:


> NCWLandscaping said IT--as Ramps are a PITA--I have used the Same Methord He suggested for Yrs! Just back UP to any High Snow Bank & Off load your Blower--same DEAL on Loading IT--You may? have to shovel a little to Get it Nice & level for Easy loading--but It sure Beats RAMPS!--Ole Tower--


There would have to be a snow bank first.
Snow banks rarely work . 
There never hard enough to run the snow-blower up on to.
Next, Are you going to take the time to shovel your self a loading dock?

Get your self a set of ramps,
I use steel ones that are perforated for traction.
Sure, now and then there a little slick.

Heads up, your working in a snow storm things get slippery.


----------



## Gicon

oldschoo;401852 said:


> Do u have ramps? Do most of u guys have caps ( in case it snows while you're out)?


OldSchool.....you serious??? Incase it snows out........????? This is a SNOW plowing forum......we only work when it snows.....I dont know about you, but I dont plow when its not snowing.....


----------



## bribrius

i dont know about everyone else but i use wooden planks and have metal brackets on the tips that hook over the lip of the tailgate. never had a problem. i actually never really thought about it until i saw this post. 
suppose if for some reason it starts to slip i could cut some grooves in the planks or put some no slip tread on the planks with adhesive so the snowblower has more grip but ive never really had a issue. no different than driving tractors, or atvs or anything else on a trailer or in a pickup. i know damn sure i wouldnt drive the snowblower into a snow banking out of the back of the truck just to have to dig it out/drag it out. they dont work well when they are on top of the snow. the snow is meant to be in front of it not under it while it sinks into it.


----------



## Ole Tower

*Best WAY to LOAD & Un-Load Blowers?*

Some people just DO things the Hard WAY!--here in MAINE after it SNOWS & Feeezes usually over Night--Show ME a Soft Snow Bank my Blower will Sink into?--HA HA!--OleTower--


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ole Tower;405838 said:


> Some people just DO things the Hard WAY!--here in MAINE after it SNOWS & Feeezes usually over Night--Show ME a Soft Snow Bank my Blower will Sink into?--HA HA!--OleTower--


I DunnO "after it snows & freezes usually over night"

So were talking the next day.

MOST if not ALL snow removal / plowing services plow with the storm, the day of the event.
The next day or after the snow freezes I will be home sleeping.
Who has the time to wait for a snowbank to set up hard or freeze.

plus there would have to be a snow bank in the first place.
what if there are no snow banks to start with.
Again you are going to shovel your self a loading dock.. To much time wasted......

Just do it the hard way than, it only takes 3 seconds to put the ramps in place for the snowblower....

HAHAHAHA a day late..............


----------



## CNY Plow

*pickup truck crane*

these are quite expensive
cut & paste link

http://www.pickupspecialties.com/spitzlift.htm


----------



## bribrius

CNY Plow;405942 said:


> these are quite expensive
> cut & paste link
> 
> http://www.pickupspecialties.com/spitzlift.htm


i think one would be handy. as long as i didnt have to drill to much into the truck. thing is i still wouldnt use if for my snowblower because it would be quicker using the ramps. i could have four snowblowers or more loaded before someone with the crane had one.


----------



## Dakotaplowboy

Trailers work great, especially enclosed trailers. With the 2wd you had better put a lot of weight in the rear end, at least 500lbs, maybe more. Trailers can help from snow getting built up in gear boxes and such. Last year I kept my snow blowers on an open trailer, and just driving from place to place caused a lot of problems especially for my Ariens. Ramps work fine, of course it is a slippery deal, I took one fall and said forget it. The other option is a Toro snow commander, lots of power, and if your man enough you can still pick it up and put in the back of the truck. (That is may snow thrower of choice.) 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MOWBIZZ

*Came across this...a bit pricey but just the ticket...*

For any sized snow blower...
Check it out...

http://www.hitchcarriers.com/prodinfo.asp?number=EZC-1-III&variation=&aitem=4&mitem=33


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice idea, but it will cuy in to your clearence, and pluss my truck is long enough as it is.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

*I see your point!*

Be like plowing with a stretch limo 'specially if you're driving an 8' crew cab already!
Might be good for a CJ or a Bronco II

(haven't seen a Bronco II in a while around these parts) Had an 88 and I loved it!


----------

